# Porsche 997 Turbo full Gloss-It treatment



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*This was my first full mobile detail in 8months, packed up the car and got to it.










During the wash process, the car had almost no protection but a lot of old shampoo was rinsed out of the cracks.

*note that "GI" stands for Gloss-It

Washed w/ GI gloss shampoo. All emblems, cracks and crevices were agitated with APC 10:1. The ragtop was cleaned with, raggtop.

Wheels were cleaned with GI wheel gel at 4:1 as they were not very dirty and the tires were scrubbed with ARO and Tarminator










Pulled the car inside for claying, GI fine clay and Megs LT were used. After which the car was wiped down 2 times with IPA to prep for polishing.










While the engine was still a little wet from the wash I cleaned it up with APC 10:1 on a damp MF, later everything was dressed with P & S express interior cleaner which left a simple matte look on the plastic and trim pieces. All door jambs were cleaned with the APC as well.










After










Tips polished with Noxon using #0000 steel wool on the chrome and #00 steel wool on the inside, then polishing again with just an MF










Raised up the rear wing again after the wash to polish out the poles










Correction was nothing major at all, only a few stops needed several stages of polishing or wetsanding . The car is still fairly new so a 1 step correction was agreed on with the owner for most of the car, except the few problem areas

GI one step machine gloss
GI EVP pad prime
Flex 3403

I spread GI OSMG at 1100rpm, corrected at 1500rpm for several passes and backed down to 1100rpm again to finish and then jewel the paint.

Problem area #1, wetsanded with 2500 unigrit and corrected with GI extreme cut and a 4" tuf buf wool pad, followed by OSMG using orange and green pads.

Before










During










After










Short polishing video. I already spread the polish at 1100rpm so here im working at 1500rpm with the EVP. I start off with faster passes and as I reduce speed I slow down and refine the finish



One of the few things louder than the drone of a Flex 3403 pulled in the garage too










Problem area #2, this guy was a little deeper and needed 2000 grit followed with 3000 to fully remove



















Few hairline scratches were underneath the Turbo emblem, corrected with an orange cutting pad and GI extreme cut










After correction started with some trim treatment. Front lower lip was a little dry and worn. I applied GI TRV dressing with a foam foam painters stick

50/50 with TRV dressing










Before I started on the rear seats I had to remove them and let them sit under the halogens for a bit to soften up, its thin leather backed by thick plastic so cleaning them properly was a little tricky before the leather softened up. (nice thing about porsche rear seats is that the are attached by velcro so they just pop right out)










Tidied up the cargo area. Seals and plastic dressed with TRV as well










After TRV










Laid down the first coat of GI tire gloss and let it soak for 10minutes and then buffed it in










Rear mats were a little dirty but the stains lifted fairly easy with Folex, some agitation and a wetdry

Before










After










The rear buckets were cleaned with GI satin leather cleaner, followed with the satin leather polish and placed back in the car.

I folded down the back seats and vacuumed there... to be honest there was barely any dirt back here but doing a quick once over with the vacuum lets the owner know you have been there... chances are they will never check but if they do you will be glad they see it!










LSP:

GI Gloss finish x1 
GI Concourso Gloss x1

I let the base coat of Gloss Finish cure for 30mins and buffed off before applying the concourso, both were done by hand with LC 100ppi hand apps










After removing gloss finish










While the Concourso was curing I moved to the rest of the interior... one of the many crevices with old wax residue










Under the seats were the 2 usual items, empty water bottle and a plastic bag but also a brand new rolling stones CD ... finding stuff like this means brownie points from the owner! "Oh I have been looking everywhere for this" :lol:










Cleaned up the rubber roof lining for the ragtop










When I removed the rear seat buckets there was some crumbs and stuff underneath, quick vacuum here










Interior:

GI satin leather cleaner
GI satin leather polish
P & S express interior cleaner
Folex carpet cleaner

Afters




























Odds and ends:

Glass cleaned with Surf City clearly better (so far a really great product)
Wheel wells dressed with Adams
Ragtop protected with Raggtop protectant
FK 425 wipedown

Pulled it outside for some shots before the final wipedown










2 coats of GI tire gloss, wheels sealed with Rejex


















































































Back inside














































My next project for August, I think its a boxster










One more...








*


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

nice work man!!


yea boxster.......nice one lol :lol:

look forward to the CGT!!!!


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Very nice work,997 cabs are starting to grow on me.You could have let us see the Carrera GT :argie:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nothing less but the best from GI Dave... uh oh, I think you, Bob and Carbone may have new nicknames ! You said "polishing the poles"  !


----------



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

Thank you, I really enjoyed reading through and looking at the progress. Looked like perfection come the end.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Stunning work.............:thumb::thumb:

I want that garage!! Nice boxster............


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Lmao! The boxster joke would have worked if it didnt say carrera GT on the cover! Nice work, like the ferrari more though!


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

great work really like what you did and great result


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Nie work as always Dave!

I have the pleasure of looking after a black one of these every month, I never get tired of doing it :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Dave, :thumb:

As always, a class act :thumb: beautiful paint with a gorgeous bling.

Again, thanks for posting, it really is a pleasure watching your threads roll out.

Mike S:wave:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Clark said:


> Nie work as always Dave!
> 
> I have the pleasure of looking after a black one of these every month, I never get tired of doing it :thumb:


Thanks Clark, I agree the 997tt's are such terrific cars. I really never liked them in convertibles but this one grew on me!



Mr Face said:


> Hi Dave, :thumb:
> 
> As always, a class act :thumb: beautiful paint with a gorgeous bling.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mike! I enjoying doing writeups because I know people such as yourself actually take the time to read them and not just skim pictures.

Im working on my next one now, gray Audi S6:argie:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Clever Nickname said:


> Nothing less but the best from GI Dave... uh oh, I think you, Bob and Carbone may have new nicknames ! You said "polishing the poles"  !


I missed this one before Jesse. GI Dave? common, how bout "Use whatever brand gets the job done Dave" :lol:

I deserved the polishing poles comment, lol, I really didnt know what the technical name for the "poles" were


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow a true supercar , with the finnish that it should have.


----------



## JollyRoger (Dec 7, 2008)

:thumb:

Nice work, even nicer garage 

Yeah Boxster ... with a Carrera GT-cover


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

FireBlade said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Nice work, even nicer garage
> 
> Yeah Boxster ... with a Carrera GT-cover


Nobody believes me but its a boxster... with a 605hp V10 in it :devil:


----------

